# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > سوال: LPC3250

## mostafarastin239

سلام
من تازه با میکرو پروسسورهای آرم آشنا شده ام. قصد دارم به کمک یکی از آنها سیستم عامل لینوکس یا ویندوز را بارگذاری کنم. اینترنت را زیر و زبر کردم یا به عبارت دیگر گشتم نبود نگرد نیست. لطفا بگویید از کجا باید شروع کنم؟
با تشکر

----------


## farzadsw

چون هدف شما راه اندازی سیتم عامل لینوکس و windows ce هست ، باید با یکی از پروسسور /میکروکنترلر های آرم9 (و جدیدتر)کار کنید . این lpc3xxx تو ایران نیست (لااقل من ندیدم) دوتا از آرم9های اتمل تو ایران هستند : at91sam9260 , at91sam9263
9260 پکیجش مشابه tqfp هست و بابورد دو رو میتونید براش یه بورد طراحی .کنید ولی 9263 فقط پکیج bga داره و بوردتون حداقل 4 لایه میشه.
هم 9260 و هم 9263 تو فرکانسهای نسبتا بالایی کار میکنن و برای همین باید تجربه و مهارت خوبی در زمینه طراحی مدار داشته باشید تا براشون بورد بزنید (9263 مسلما سختر و گرونتر میشه). 

یه راه دیگه هم خرید بورد آماده (آموزشی) هست . بورد های mini2440 ارزونترین این بوردها هست که یه پردازنده آرم9 ساخت سامسونگ با فرکانس 400 مگاهرتز دارند. توی تهران میتونید با قیمت حدود 200 تومن خریداری کنید (+-30 تومن)  . بورد برای arm Cortex-a8 یا همون TI OMAP3530 هم تو تهران پیدا میشه ولی با قیمت بیشتر (حدود 280 ) ، من خودم بااین کار میکنم.
در هر صورت خودتون باید ببینید به چی نیاز دارید ، طبق اون تصمیم بگیرید.

----------

